

The Man In The Arena - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/12/the-man-in-the-arena/
I needed this.
======
jamiequint
Another favorite Roosevelt quote:

"Far better is it to do mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though
checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy
much nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight which knows
neither victory nor defeat"

~~~
terpua
Awesome. We need a collection for startup entrepreneurs.

~~~
jamiequint
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16031>

------
terpua
I love this. I also needed it.

------
marrone
great post. That is a classic quote

